# Pierre Du Moulin on Arminianism and John 3:16



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 16, 2020)

I. They bring that place of _Saint John_, _Chapter_ 3. _Verse_ 16. Where God is said to have so loved the world, that he gave his Son: which place we have already taught, doth hurt _Arminius_; and that the sending of the Son is in the following words, restrained to the believers alone. Whence it is manifest, that Christ was not sent, but to save them who were to believe.

I might say that the world is here taken for the faithful alone; as, _John_ 6. 33 and I _Tim_. 3.16 and _Heb_. 2.5. But although we grant, that by the world all mankind are contained in the whole, yet it will not thence follow, that Christ purchased Salvation for all, and particular men, doth abundantly testify, that mankind is loved by God. ...

For more, see Pierre Du Moulin on Arminianism and John 3:16.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 16, 2020)

I must admit that I find the second paragraph highly ambiguous. Maybe it is just the way it was translated?


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jun 16, 2020)

I think the second paragraph is saying that in general, world means all mankind, but it seems when referencing the world and salvation the Bible is pointing us to the elect across the planet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PezLad (Jun 16, 2020)

Can world extent beyond people unto the whole creation? That is since the whole creation groans, yes including we who have the first fruits of the Spirit, God in Christ is redeeming all things, throwing death and Hades into hell and bringing the elect into the new heavens and new earths. Is God grieved not only at that those made in his image, their defacing of it, but also the corruption of all nature?


----------



## PezLad (Jun 16, 2020)

In regards to particular redemption, i see a parallel here which gives much insight; John 11: 51 .............."prophesied that Jesus would die for the nation, 52 and not for that nation only, but also that He would gather together in one the children of God who were scattered abroad. 1 John 2:2 My little children "............." And He Himself is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the whole world. Hence the salvation found in Christ extends beyond the borders of Israel.


----------

